# Melanochromis auratus



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

How big do these guys really get? After looking at a few sites, some say 8 inches and others say 3-4 inches. Would be nice to know what to expect.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't know how big they get, but they are one of the meanest african cichlids I have ever kept.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I dunno about that big, but most definetaly get 5-6" i've seen some large ones before i'd say were 5". 8" i think is a bit far fetched.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron v said:


> I don't know how big they get, but they are one of the meanest african cichlids I have ever kept.


those and kenyi's where my nightmares. 

IME the ones i kept only got around 4 or 5 inches... but thats not saying they couldnt get bigger.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

A 8" would be the "King Kong" of auratus. 5" is the norm. I'll second ron v on the aggression.

Melanochromis auratus INFO:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=750


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Ya, Kenyi are right up there too!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine is about 4 inches at the moment lol. Have had it for a while now/


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hmmm, I have 2 male Kenyis and 4 females and they get along with my other cichlids quite nicely. One pair has started breeding and still no trouble in the tank.

My fish:
Cynotilapia afra Cobue orange back (trio)
Red Zebras (3 males)
Melanochromis maingano (two - too young to sex)
Pseudo Elongatus Chewere
Kenyis (stated above)
M. auratus - 2 (too young to sex)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Unfortunatly I've just had all my 18 M. auratus die over the past week. I still have some out their babies though.
Mine all got to about three inches at adult size. Not really that big. However, if you keep thyem in a big tank and feed them lots of vegtable foods they can reach 6 inches. I have seen 8 inch specimens in the shops, but these are probably wild or have been breed selectively.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

goodie said:


> I'll second ron v on the aggression.


Ill 3rd that.


Ive seen one that was 8 inches before in a LFS. It was so ugly!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Melanochromis Chipokae is actually the most aggressive Lake malawi cichlid. 








Melanochromis auratus is the second.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

IME bumble bees arent to sweet either, i wonder why all the ones that are readily available at petsmart are usually the meanest... (and labs?)


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i wonder why all the ones that are readily available at petsmart are usually the meanest... (and labs?)


Cause they are easy to spawn, if you can keep them from killing each other, and the key to that is giving them lots of room. They are thrown into big outside ponds at the fish farms in Flordia.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> IME bumble bees arent to sweet either, i wonder why all the ones that are readily available at petsmart are usually the meanest... (and labs?)


There is a pic of a bumble bee in my signature. There is a lot of dispute over weather it's in the genes pseudotropheus or melanochromis. I personaly have always seen them as melanos even before I new what genes they where really in.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Petsmart if you notice, mainly carries mbuna for africans, as one they color very quickly and grow fast. Versus pea****s i think last time at petsmart had one tank of pea****s 2-2.5" rest were mbuna for africans.... And damn im almost at 2,000 posts. Beers on me when it rolls over! :lol:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Mala said:


> Beers on me when it rolls over! :lol:


Gosh, if I leave right now..........


----------

